# Smftutorials google rank.... Sweet!



## IanT (Apr 30, 2010)

Was checking up on the page rank for smftutorials , the site I put together full of soap and other craft tutorials and info we soapers use quite often.... 

The page is now the 3rd site listed in google when searching for soap making tutorials, or soap making tutorial...... 

Sweet!!!


Kinda makes me feel good to have that page ranked right next to teachsoap.com, ahead of like 2 million others.... Happy dance? Happy dance......


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 30, 2010)

I may want to hire you to get my website rank up!


----------



## IanT (Apr 30, 2010)

lol awwwww hey Ill do whatever I can 

its way easier than you think


----------



## agriffin (May 1, 2010)

Wahoo!!  Good job, Ian!  You making any money off the google ads?


----------



## IanT (May 1, 2010)

lol naaah not really.... but didnt really create it for that so i dont care lol so far its covered its 1st year of hosting which is fine by me 

I wanna add some better colors though as its a little too brown IMO.... workin on that a bit now but I suck with color lol....

even looking at pallets.... tooo many look good and I want to use colors from dif pallets together... lol


----------



## pepperi27 (May 2, 2010)

I have a hard time trying to come up with good search titles for my website.


----------



## IanT (May 2, 2010)

you mean like search keywords??


its good to use a keyword cloud tool like this one: http://www.webconfs.com/keyword-density-checker.php

the larger the keyword on the cloud, the more frequent it shows on your site... so you want to make it so the main thing you are attracting people to your site for are the largest ones 

so for instance if a site is created to sell CP soap. Id use keywords like; Cold Processed, CP, soap, home made, hand made etc....


----------



## agriffin (May 2, 2010)

Yeah...I had a couple of sites with goodle ads that didn't do too much.  Just wanted to cover cost. 

I think it looks great - It seems at little brown at first but you have plenty of pictures of bright and colorful soap that look great.  Maybe if you just change the color of the nav bar it would break up the brown a bit.  I love it though and have gone to it several times for different things.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (May 7, 2010)

Belated congrats, Ian!  You rock!


----------

